# Satellite images and floor plans



## Ricochet

I am running a modern Call of Cthulhu game, and would love some nice satellite images of buildings, terrain, towns etc. 

Also, floor plans of buildings (hotels, hospitals etc.) would be awesome.

Anyone know where to find this on the net, my Google skills didn't produce a whole lot.


----------



## Castellan

Try Terraserver.com for your satellite imagery of buildings/blocks/cities/etc...

I've found it to be pretty useful.


----------



## Tav_Behemoth

I've heard good things about Darkfuries' New Glory Naval Base: a completely mapped out location w/notes on who's where, duty rosters, etc. It's for d20 Modern but could be useful for CoC too.


----------



## Klaus

http://www.whitleyman.com/floorplans/

3-quarters view and top-view for several types of buildings, including banks, labs, office buildings... Seems custom made for RPG use!


----------



## Krieg

http://keyhole.com/


----------



## Ricochet

Keep em' coming ;-)


----------



## Ricochet

Seriously, doesnt' anyone use maps and handouts like this besides me? The linked sites are mostly pay-for-use and I was looking for something free 

Anything depicting urban areas is welcome, it's for Call of Cthulhu or other Modern games.


----------



## Klaus

http://blackjack.dumpshock.com/ARCHIVE_mapsat.htm

mostly for Shadowrun, but still...


----------



## FraserRonald

ParagonofVirtue said:
			
		

> Seriously, doesnt' anyone use maps and handouts like this besides me? The linked sites are mostly pay-for-use and I was looking for something free




Might I suggest the US DoD website? The images are sometimes hard to find, but they've got some real gold there!

Also, some of the finer satellite/aerial images can be found at www.fas.org  (Federation of American Scientists) in the Imagery Intelligence section.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ricochet

Klaus said:
			
		

> http://blackjack.dumpshock.com/ARCHIVE_mapsat.htm
> 
> mostly for Shadowrun, but still...




Link doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Klaus

Yeah, for me neither (posted it before trying it again... has been a while since I last visited)...

Oh, be sure to check out the d20 Modern site at www.wizards.com and downloading lots of blueprints from d20M and Urban Arcana.


----------

